# Nvidia Quadro M1000M is not available on FreeBSD 12?



## uucp7z (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi guys

os: freebsd 12.0-p3
cpu: Intel E3-1505
gpu: Intel P530+NVIDIA Quadro M1000M

use pkg.
pkg install xorg-server xf86-input-mouse xf86-input-keyboard xf86-input-synaptics xinit xauth xf86-video-intel nvidia-driver nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings openbox

kldload linux
kldload linux64
kldload nvidia
kldload nvidia-modeset

service dbus start
service hald start

Generate xorg.conf Files using nvidia-xconfig.

when run:

startx

There will be some errors(no screens found).


```
[   177.961] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[   177.962] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[   177.962] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[   177.962]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   177.962]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   177.962] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  390.87  Tue Aug 21 15:27:50 PDT 2018
[   177.962] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[   177.962] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   177.962] (--) using VT number 9

[   177.969] (EE) No devices detected.
[   177.969] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   177.969] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[   177.969] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   177.969] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   177.969] (EE)
[   177.971] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

see:
nvidia driver 390: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/142568/en-us
handbook: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
freebsd desktop: https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/
and other.


----------



## uucp7z (Mar 3, 2019)

Guys, I need your help, very anxious. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a T61 with a Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M that uses the x11/nvidia-driver-340. It takes Linux Emulation built as a dependency to run and I needed to reboot after the process.

wozzeck-live is right but you'll want to switch to what should be called "Discrete Graphics" in BIOS.

You need to have more than you're showing and you should format your posts with the file name you've got you're setting in. In /etc/rc.conf you need to enable Linux:


```
linux_enable="YES"
```

In /boot/loader.conf you need the first line and one of the lines with Nividia:


```
linux_load="YES"

nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-lmodset_load="YES"
```

You're using pkg so use it only and don't mix ports with pkg. I use ports and let {port]pkg-mgmt/portmaster[/port] do the business of gathering dependencies at the start of he build. I believe your card needs to have emulators/linux-base-C6 to run.

I install x11/nvidia-settings and x11/nvidia-conf[ and then run `# linux config`after it's installed, if lack of caffeine serves memory. Then reboot and switch your graphic settings while you do.

And if cosmic forces don't punish you for using a competing tutorial instead of mine you should see the Nvidia screen when you boot to desktop. Try looking at mine for other file setting to satiate them.


----------

